# Impossible de mettre à jour app



## didier31 (13 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour

Depuis hier soir, impossible de mettre à jour une app ( Facebook), un message parle de  partage familial !???? J'ai beau faire ok rien ne se passe et le message revient en boucle tant que je ne fait pas annuler !

Une idée ? 

Merci

Didier


----------



## LukeSkywalker (13 Septembre 2014)

Le partage familial va arriver avec ios8, sans doute que la version proposée est prête pour ios8 mais ios8 pas encore...
Sinon tu n'as pas changé d'ID apple sur ta machine récemment?
As tu essayé de supprimer l'app et la réinstaller sinon?


----------



## didier31 (13 Septembre 2014)

Rien à faire, j'ai désinstallé Facebook et je ne peux plus le télécharger (il est même pas dans mon Cloud).
C'est peut être lié à l'app , car J&#8217;arrive*à télécharger d'autres app.
Message toujours le même pour face book : cet article est gratuit dans le store.
Cet article sera ajouté à vos achats et sera disponible même si votre statut de partage familial change.
Annuler / Télécharger ...... C'est pas très grave mais j'ai jamais vu ça ....


----------



## LukeSkywalker (13 Septembre 2014)

Quand tu feras la mise à jour d'iOS 8 cela fonctionnera j'en suis quasiment sûr. Peut être que d'ici là il feront un correctif pour les gens d'en ton cas.
J'ai essayé de la télécharger et pour moi ça fonctionne... Essai de redémarrer ton iphone à tout hasard, ça règle souvent de multiples problèmes.


----------



## didier31 (13 Septembre 2014)

Rien à faire même après marche arrêt. Reste plus qu'à attendre un correctif.
Merci pour tes réponses.


----------



## LIGRIMI (15 Septembre 2014)

Pareil pour moi, et uniquement sur l'application Facebook je l'ai supprimé et essayer de la réinstaller et je ne peux plus. En espérant que c'est lié à IOS8


----------



## LukeSkywalker (20 Septembre 2014)

Alors, ios 8 a changé quelque chose?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2014)

Perso, depuis que j'ai installé iOS 8, j'ai des problèmes avec les mises à jour d'application depuis mes iBidules : ça démarre mais ne va jamais au bout. Je suis obligé de faire les mises à jour sur iTunes Mac et de faire une synchro pour qu'elles s'appliquent à mes iBidules.


----------



## lineakd (21 Septembre 2014)

@didier31, @ligrimi et @himeji, testé ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusquà ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Septembre 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @didier31, @ligrimi et @himeji, testé ceci:



Ça marche ! Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2014)

Correction : ça marchait. C'est revenu et l'astuce ne corrige plus le problème. :mouais:


----------



## lineakd (22 Septembre 2014)

@himeji, le simple mais plus long et de  réinitialiser ta tablette en effaçant les "données et les réglages". Pendant à la configuration de l'iPad de choisir "comme un nouvel iPad". À la fin de l'installation, de faire quelques essais d'installation d'app. Si ça fonctionne, de restaurer une ancienne sauvegarde sur ta tablette.


----------



## jccup (1 Octobre 2014)

BOnjour,

 Situation:
 Je possède un IPAD air sous IOS 8.0.2
 Mon épouse possède un Ipad génération précédente au mien et aussi sous IOS 8.0.2

 Sous IOS 7, nous partagions le même Apple ID et nous n'avions aucun problème.
 Depuis IOS 8, J'ai créé un APPLE ID pour mon épouse et j'ai activé le partage familiale.
 Sur mon IPAD Air aucun problème.
 Sur l'IPAD de mon épouse, il y a de gros problèmes avec les mises à jour des apps.

 Ce matin, l'ipad de mon épouse signale 9 apps en attente de mise à jour.
 Je lance et à la fin, au lieu d'avoir le bouton ouvrir, j'ai un bouton télécharger.
 Je re-clique et de nouveau le même problème.
 J'ai éteint l'ipad et me problème est toujours là.
 Je suis allé dans les achats (Apps store) et à côté des applications concernées, j'ai le petit nuage ce qui voudrait dire que l'application n'est pas installée. Or, quand je vais vérifier, l'application est bien là avec un point bleu indiquant, si je ne me trompe pas qu'il y a eu une mise à jour.
 Je reviens sur mes achats dans Apps STore et je clique sur le petit nuage à côté de Facebook par exemple. La petite roue de chargement démarre et un petit 1 s'affiche à côté du bouton mise à jour. Je bascule sur la fenêtre des mises à jour et je vois Facebook en chargement. Une fois terminé, c'est un petit nuage qui apparaît et plus télécharger ni mise à jour.
 Je vais sur l'application et j'ai bien un point bleu à côté de celle-ci.
 Je lance l'application et une fenêtre me dit que cette application n'est pas partagée et qu'il faut la re-télécharger sur APpsTore.
 ET tout ceci avec toutes les applications pour lesquelles une mise à jour est proposée.
 Je ne sais pas quoi faire et mon épouse ne veut pas perdre les données concernant certains jeux qu'elle affectionne.

 Une idée?

 Merci


----------



## feemail (1 Octobre 2014)

Bon, je sais pas trop, mais il me semble que le partage familial, c'est pour les nouvelles appli téléchargées, pas pour celles déjà téléchargées 

Avec iOS 8 :  
. pour iTunes Store ( iTunes et apps) : pourquoi ne pas conserver le même ID
. Pour iCloud ( iMessage, face Time, rappel, calendrier, contact...) : chacun son ID

C'est ce que nous avons fait, suite passage ios8, et acquisition Mac,
Et cela fonctionne parfaitement,
Nous avons conservés nos jeux, pas de problèmes de mise a jour,
Sur le Mac, plus de problème de iMessage, 

Pour le flux photos, nous avons créé un flux partagé entre nous 2


----------



## jccup (2 Octobre 2014)

Tout vient à point pour qui sait attendre!

Problème de partage familial résolu. Et vous savez comment? Sans rien faire.

Installation de IOS8 ce dimanche sur les 2 IPAD.
Lundi, démarrage du partage familial.
Depuis rien ne fonctionnait. Impossible de mettre à jour les applications sur l.ipad de mon épouse.
14 mises à jour se sont accumulées.
Aujourd'hui, jeudi matin, je  m'apprêtais à réinitialiser l'iPad mais je passe encore une fois pour faire une dernière tentative de mise a jour. Et miracle, tout est rentré en ordre. Toutes les mises à jour se sont faites sans problème.
Il a fallu attendre de lundi à jeudi matin pour que le partage familial fonctionne.
C'est écrit où ce truc? Pourquoi? Comment?

Enfin, problème resolu. Quelle sera la prochaine surprise de cet IOS8?


----------



## Palmita (2 Octobre 2014)

En parlant de mise à jour, je suis en train de faire la dernière mise à jour et le système me dit que ça va prendre 44 heures !!!! Ça vous paraît possible ? Merci pour vos réponses


----------

